# Orcish women



## reem (Feb 8, 2003)

here's an ugly thought..do Orcs have ffemales?
there is this part on page 258 where Bolg (a GOblin) is said to be the son of Azog (another Goblin). so is it logical to assume that there was a mrs. Azog?
reem


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 8, 2003)

Unless they are hermaphrodites (which I doubt), that's the only conclusion - short of the unthinkable.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 8, 2003)

What an utterly repulsive thought! Reem shouldn't be allowed to post anymore after that!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 8, 2003)

The Sil:


> 'Yet this is held true by the wise of Eressea, that all those Quendi who came into the hands of Melkor were put in prison, and by slow arts of cruelty were corrupted and enslaved; and thus did Melkor breed the hideous race of the Orcs in mockery of the Elves, of whom they were afterwards the bitterest foes. For the Orcs had life and mulitlpied after the manner of the Children of Ilúvatar.'


 So, since the Orcs are essentially corrupted Elves, they procreate like Elves and they must have Orc-women. Pretty gross yes.


----------



## Gimli'sGal (Feb 8, 2003)

Orcish woman. Probably the same as with Dwarvish woman. you know?? They look the same and stuff and there isn't that many. It's the beards.


----------



## ??? (Feb 8, 2003)

I think that one orc (or goblin) in the Mines of Moria with the big eyes was a girl.


----------



## reem (Feb 9, 2003)

you know, i really regret asking this question...not very pleasant mental pictures
kind of hard to imagine an orc having a romatic evning with the missus isn't it! hehe! ew!!
reem


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 9, 2003)

Sad to think about what the men and women went through to create the uruk-kai


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 9, 2003)

Ew! Ew ew ew! Don't even go there!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 9, 2003)

Question: Who would mate with an orc?

Answer: A crazy elf....

*shakes head*

I'm sure the answer to this question is much like the answer to the question about Dwarf women.

There ARE orc women, you just can't tell them apart.
Who's to say Azog wasn't a woman himself? 

Anyway, as to who would marry an orc, I WOULD!


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 9, 2003)

i always figured by that time the orcs were so mutialted you couldnt tell the diference between the genders so prolly there were females fighting but they might have been mistaken as ...well , i guess males ..everyoen seemed to refer to them more as "them" then "him" ....
prolly something tokein didnt want to think about


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 10, 2003)

yea its not like anyone would go looking up a orcs skirt now,,,,m
then again some people who live by me, well ill just say i wouldnt put it past them


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 11, 2003)

May I just take the time to say...again...that orcs are not all bad, and indeed very desirable to a certain sect of people.

Namely silly Elves like me.


----------



## reem (Feb 12, 2003)

who ever said "ew ew ew!" was compeletly correct! i hereby name this thread as closed, for the sake of the preservation of all our sanities!
reem


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 13, 2003)

I believe it's true that Orcs are spawned, not birthed like real people. Notice how the Uruks were created; they were spawned in a laboratory-type fashion, not birthed. I think all Orcs are created that way. They are, after all, the result of a hideous "lab experiment" by a terrible, mad "scientist" (Morgoth). Kind of a Frankenstein's monster sorta thing. 

And by the way, I don't see Orcs as "people" in the sense that Humans, Elves, Dwarves, Hobbits, and Ents are people. Orcs are an un-natural creature, made by the Enemy, and particularly if they are indeed spawned and not birthed, then they are a very un-natural creature. That's why (I think) nobody ever has any hesitations or hang-ups about killing Orcs at any time. They're just wicked mutants whose only purpose for existence is to kill and destroy. They're like the Plague, with legs.


----------



## reem (Feb 13, 2003)

i think that you should read niniels' silmarillion quote on the way orcs breed. it is after the manner of the elves and men. so they don't spawn. the uruc hai were an exception. they were not what the orcs are (mutilated elves), but rather a strange breed of men and something gross. don't know the details.
about orcs being 'people', i think that tolkien showed us a 'people' side when he portrays them while they are interacting with each other. they just sound like really mean human beings that only care for themselves, and sometimes a few other members of their kind. but they do obviously feel things.
the fact that they are low scum bags is not their fault really, if they were in the hands of Morgoth and his like all that time. they can't help it. kind of like abused children who turn out bad because their parents were horrible creatures. if you know what i mean. 
reem


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 13, 2003)

can i go back to grossing you all out with thoughts of naked orcs??  

but seriously i beleive that orcs are actually where birthed like men elves dwarves hobbits etc
it just be too complicated otherwise, especially if they where corrupted elves

bt anyways about naked orcs


----------



## reem (Feb 15, 2003)

...i really regret bringing up this subject now!!
i mean, orcs are bad enough with their clothes on....
oh well, i think that's enough for this thread though, unless anyone has anything else to add about orcs that baranlas hasn't already....and PLEASE forget about naked orcs!!! PAHLEEZZ!!
reem


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 18, 2003)

Naked orcs really aren't bad at alll!!!
(Surprisingly smooth skin.)

And they are birthed like normal humans.

Trust me.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a question what were thoughs thing the Urk-hi 
was in ?????


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 22, 2003)

First a translation:


> I have a question. What were those things the Uruk-hai were in?


I assume you are talking about the membranous skins that the Uruk-hai were birthed from. This was completely made up for the movie and there is no mention of these amniotic sacs in the novel.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

That's cos they don't exist in the real Tolkien world.

That's cos Yrch reproduce normally.

Trust me. I know!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thank you i havent read the felloship yet but i am going to!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm mostly just speaking from experience.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 23, 2003)

OK OK, Wonko, I think you have notified everyone in this thread that you are the fiancee of Snaga the Orc.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I'm mostly just speaking from experience. *


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Shocking! 

Yes. I am Snaga's fiancee.  And he is an orc.
And therefore...

Do the math!

 Does this answer any questions.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Feb 28, 2003)

I think I'll go now...yes, *ahem*

*walks slowly away*


----------



## Arda's Bane (Mar 18, 2003)

It would not have been to melkors benifit to have female orcs or to have orcs giving birth as it would stop a percentage from fighting and might distract them.
I wondor if little orcs were running amok amougst the caves.
Is there any stories of a "good" orc or cross breeding between them and another race? (not talking about the urak-hi)?


----------



## Evenstar373 (Mar 18, 2003)

THIS POST IS SICK I WISH I NEVER LOOKED AT IT


----------



## Orclord1990 (Mar 18, 2003)

*sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is nasty and i'm imbarrased that you speak about stuff like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JediHobbit (Mar 19, 2003)

I forget exactly where it was said, but I remember reading something along the lines of men being the fastest procreating of the peoples of ME, with the exception of orcs. That would lead one to believe that there are indeed female orcs.


----------

